# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  các bác cho em hỏi máy tính xách tay IBM T40 có chạy Mach3 ổn định k?

## k123kien

Em mới DIY đc con cnc 6090 và đang dùng máy tính main atom để điều khiển, chạy tốt ổn định, con main này cũng nhỏ gọn, ăn có vài chục w thôi. Nhưng mà e lại có con T40 nên muốn dùng cho nó tiện mà thấy nói máy laptop thì dòng điện từ cổng LPt  điện áp ra khoảng 3,3v trong khi đó lpt máy bàn là 5v nên dùng láp k ổn định. E đã cài và tést thử thì thấy ok, nhưng chưa có thời gian chạy nhiều để kiểm tra độ ổn định. Vậy nên e hỏi có ae nào đã dùng hơặc có kinh nghiệm tư vấn giúp em với (con T40 nguyên bản ram512m, nhưng máy em đang có là 1,5G ram).

----------


## CKD

Bác cho vài hình ảnh cũng như speck của con atom đó không bác. Em cũng định đầu tư 1 con dùng thử xem sao.

T40 thì vận hành cũng được bác ạ. Tuy nhiên theo chủ quan của em thì vận hành không mượt mà như mấy con dell P4 của em. Lý do thì em chưa tìm ra vì ít dùng.

----------

k123kien

----------


## k123kien

Nó là con trong link này bác ạ. Mua cũ trên voz khoảng 3-400k. Theo em xài thì thấy kinh tế vì ít tiền điện, nhỏ gọn. Nắp vào tủ điện quá ok.
http://www.foxconnchannel.com/Produc...U=en-us0000480

----------


## anhcos

Ban đầu mình xài con T40 còn giờ đang dùng T43. Cả 2 đều chạy rất ổn định, vì mình chỉ xài các file nhỏ và thời gian gia công ngắn thôi.

----------

k123kien

----------


## ngocsut

Các bác cho em hỏi em có 1 máy laptop chỉ có cổng USB, nếu em dùng thêm cái đầu chuyển đổi USB-LPT như này thì có giao tiếp được với board CNC dùng cổng LPT được không

----------


## CKD

Câu hỏi của bạn cũng đã có rất nhiều người hỏi.
Câu trả lời là *KHÔNG ĐƯỢC*

Mach3 không dùng được với bất kỳ thiết bị chuyển tiếp qua cổng USB nào. Trừ trường hợp là thiết bị đó được thiết kế chuyên cho Mach3 (VD như Mach3 USB của leafboy77 chẵng hạn)

----------

GORLAK, ngocsut

----------

